# Should I ask the "other woman"?



## anonymous1978 (Dec 27, 2010)

My husband and I had some recent issues involving dishonesty and "lying by omission" on his part about how often he was seeing and communicating with a female co-worker/friend. Although I do suspect that I am overly paranoid, I also suspect that the dishonesty may still be continuing.

I do not fully believe his answers and responses when i confronted him about situation.

Is it appropriate/inappropriate to contact the other woman to try to get an answer? My fear is that if he really is telling the truth, I will have created a conflict for him and this "friend" in his workplace.


----------



## healthybaby (Nov 27, 2010)

I really dont think it's a good idea if you do not know that lady well. What are you going to ask her? " Just wondering how often you talk to my husband?"... Is it possible that they just meet/talk about work?-- They see each other 1&1 or group?


----------



## Broken_Angel (Feb 21, 2010)

i have had a feeling that my estranged husband iss seeing someone else...i know there is a way for me to find out this for a fact, but i just cant do it.. because im scared im right.

is ignorance sometimes not bliss... or am i totally off the mark? would you not rather not know, draw a line under it, and hope he realises how lucky he has been this time, and not do it again?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Broken_Angel said:


> i have had a feeling that my estranged husband iss seeing someone else...i know there is a way for me to find out this for a fact, but i just cant do it.. because im scared im right.
> 
> is ignorance sometimes not bliss... or am i totally off the mark? would you not rather not know, draw a line under it, and hope he realises how lucky he has been this time, and not do it again?


If he gets away with it, he will continue.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

anonymous1978 said:


> My husband and I had some recent issues involving dishonesty and "lying by omission" on his part about how often he was seeing and communicating with a female co-worker/friend. Although I do suspect that I am overly paranoid, I also suspect that the dishonesty may still be continuing.
> 
> I do not fully believe his answers and responses when i confronted him about situation.
> 
> Is it appropriate/inappropriate to contact the other woman to try to get an answer? My fear is that if he really is telling the truth, I will have created a conflict for him and this "friend" in his workplace.


Deal with him.

If he won't be straight with you, there are other ways of finding out.

Hurting him at work will simply hurt both of you.


----------



## Broken_Angel (Feb 21, 2010)

Conrad said:


> If he gets away with it, he will continue.


i guess you could look at it like that too.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Confront the husband, not the friend. That has the potential for disaster, when there is still potential of nothing wrong.


----------

